# Burlington newbie



## sjb999 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello

My name is Sarah. Freshly arrived 3 days ago from the UK with my husband, 2 girls aged 11 and 13 and our dog Reg!

Really just wondering whether their are any other newbies around here and any advice whatsoever that anyone can give me regards surviving the first month!!

Thank you x


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

sjb999 said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Sarah. Freshly arrived 3 days ago from the UK with my husband, 2 girls aged 11 and 13 and our dog Reg!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Canada. I assume you are living in Burlington Ontario. If so, let me apologize (very Canadian thing to do) for the weather. This is one of the coldest Decembers I can remember. 

Check out the city website for community centres, libraries, etc. They are usually good sources to find things to do and to start your networking. Here is the website for Burlington:

moving-to-burlington


----------



## katcub (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello Sarah and welcome to Canada!
I've been in Canada for about 6 years now but only recently moved out East from Calgary and we now live near to Burlington. I'm here with my husband and 12 year old son (and our dog too!) and are permanent residents. I think that the first month for us was very exciting! Lots to do and the feeling of adventure was marvelous. Reality bit after the first couple of months and we actually then found the first year a challenge for all sorts of reasons - culture, loneliness, homesick etc. Even though we knew we were in the right place, and wanted to be here, sometimes it was tough!
If there is anything in particular you need help with or just want to chat about then please get in touch! You can pm me if you prefer 
Kathryn


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

I am moving to To tomorrow have visa etc and the kids are coming over in June with my husband.

Whilst we are not there yet I have a friend in Burlington also happy to share your journey as we will be doing the same.

pm me and i can give you my mail... i tried you but it would not let me...

Did you arrive in the Ice Storm ... we did !

We live on the south coast now ... still not sure where to live in TO.

Hope we can connect

CLaire


----------

